
Awesome Web Development Tools and Resources - antitamper
https://www.keycdn.com/blog/web-development-tools/
======
tremendo
I'd restore the title to begin with "100+". In other words, this attempts to
be a categorized list of just about everything out there. Jump to the Summary
at the bottom:

 _As you can see there are hundreds of web development tools and resources
available to help streamline your development workflow and hopefully aid you
in being more productive…_

Don't go there looking for insight, discussion, or help in deciding what to
use for your next project. But do bookmark it as a reference perhaps.

~~~
wyclif
I don't know for sure, but as someone who has had many submissions edited for
title, I think the mods do edits like this because it makes the story look
less like a listicle.

Even though I think this is a useful article, I agree that it's probably
better to use the actual title. If a sub is getting voted up a lot like this
one is, then it's confirmation that it's not a Buzzfeed-like listicle with
thin content.

------
pmontra
Nice article, but they missed PostgreSQL among the databases. I'm using it in
half of the web apps I develop for customers.

~~~
frankwiles
Yep came here to say exactly this except it's all customers for us.

------
kensign
[http://aurelia.io/](http://aurelia.io/)

[https://babeljs.io/](https://babeljs.io/)

[https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/](https://www.polymer-project.org/1.0/)

[https://karma-runner.github.io/0.13/index.html](https://karma-
runner.github.io/0.13/index.html)

[http://www.protractortest.org/](http://www.protractortest.org/)

[https://cucumber.io/](https://cucumber.io/)

[http://es6-features.org/](http://es6-features.org/)

[http://webcomponents.org/](http://webcomponents.org/)

[https://www.jetbrains.com/](https://www.jetbrains.com/) [the most amazing
IDEs]

~~~
dclowd9901
Add Webpack ([https://webpack.github.io/](https://webpack.github.io/)) to this
list

Also Jest, Jasmine, Mocha, Selenium. I mean, unit and integration testing were
entirely stripped from the list in the link.

Nexus for local NPM repo (if you don't want to publish publicly, or pay a ton
to make it private).

And you should probably learn a bit of Maven if you're on a Java stack so you
can figure out how shit actually comes together on the page.

The joys of front end.

~~~
kensign
Well Karma uses Jasmine and Protractor uses Selenium. Protractor can be used
beyond Angular too. Good point about about Nexus, I forgot about any code
repos altogether, Bitbucket is private, free and awesome. I am seeing more use
of JSPM too.

Honorable mention for sophisticated animations:
[http://greensock.com/](http://greensock.com/)

And then there's the missing mentions about the plethora of mobile app
bootstraps such as phonegap.

As complex as the frontend has become, C++ development requires a much more
sophisticated set of skills and use of frameworks IMO. I do like that frontend
work can require some decent engineering chops now, although it shrinks the
talent pool considerably, for the present time at least. I personally look
forward to the day jQuery DIAF now that much of the DOM API is standardized.
Although it is extremely useful, it's a tight coupling that I'd rather do
without.

------
raziel2p
From a quick glance, this list claims CSS is front-end, mixes browser
javascript frameworks with backend frameworks, mentions Ruby as a framework,
lists outdated frameworks like CodeIgniter, doesn't include Vagrant under
local dev environments... Not something I'd trust.

------
praetorian84
Under editors, I'd include Brackets. Really enjoying it.

------
spo81rty
Also need to add developer tools like Prefix.io, Glimpse, Rack mini profiler
and others for various languages. These tools are a must have for all web
developers.

------
bfrog
No bourbon neat and postgres? Astounding.

